# Tyler/Shreveport Area Beekeeps?



## mdstrong14 (Nov 23, 2015)

I live in Carthage, Texas. Any of you in the Tyler/Nacogdoches/Shreveport area that would let me and my husband come see how the beekeeping process works? That's a project on our farm list to learn.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

You rang? 

I sell nucs and hives. In the spring I dedicate Saturdays to people picking up their orders and giving beginning beekeeping lessons. I have a yard set up just for this. I'm located just south of Tyler near Lake Palestine. You would be welcome to come over on a Saturday and I'll go through hives with y'all. I make announcements of this sort on my facebook page if you'd like to 'like' me.

I'm completely chemical free. This will be my 25th year keeping bees :bouncy:


----------



## mdstrong14 (Nov 23, 2015)

Awesome!!! Thanks!!


----------

